
Christie MicroTiles Display Wall System - peter_d_sherman
https://www.christiedigital.com/emea/digital-signage/products/microtiles/microtiles
======
ggm
I believe I saw a system like this in Xi'an, as the roof of an entire shopping
centre. It was unbelievably good. Covering whole surfaces and making them one
giant seamless display can make mood altering spaces.

